# How to creat partitions



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya

May be easy for some, but not for me 

I have got my new HardDrive for my other PC, and want to put Win98/Win2000 on it. The Win2000 is the upgrade version from Win98, so both partitions, I assume, will need to have Win98 installed.

Now, how do you create these partions? I have found this site:

http://www3.sympatico.ca/rhwatson/dos7/u-fdisk-1.html

And looking thru, think I may have it, but I bet there is an easy step-by-step way that most use.

btw, athough its gonna have Win2000, the file system is FAT32, not NTFS. Not bothered, as this is just a home network, and my main PC is NTFS.

Just really need to know the best way to tackle this. It confused me (above link) in some parts, as I'm not really a hardware fan........yet.

Thanks in advance

eddie


----------



## dickster (Dec 13, 2001)

A good tutorial on creating partitions.

http://members.tripod.com/ramblingsoftheoran/tutorials/create-partition.htm


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Thanks

Just a few questions on there.

On step 6, .) Enter the size of the partition you wish to make and then press Enter

Does this have to be in, say, GB, or in %? Its a 40GB drive, and I want 30GB for Win98, 10GB for Win2000.

Also, do I still need to format the drive, after partioning? Had a look at this:

http://members.tripod.com/ramblingsoftheoran/tutorials/format-partition.htm

Thanks

eddie


----------



## dickster (Dec 13, 2001)

When I did mine, think I had to enter it like this. (Mine is 32gb on drive c) 32,000

Also, yes. Will have to format both partitions.


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Thanks

I'll have a go tomorow night. let you know

eddie


----------



## brianF (Dec 2, 1999)

You will only have to format the win98 partition, install 98 on it.
Run 2k setup, from within setup 2k will allow you to format the partition you are going to install it on.

You only need one copy of 98 loaded, not two

Just for clarification


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

brian, thanks, but I have the Upgrade version of Win2000, that requires a previous version of Windows.

So, therefore, will I have to still format both?

Thanks

eddie


----------



## stnwerks (Aug 13, 2001)

hello eddie5659,
You might already know this but will add it just incase. Power Quest partition magic. You use it from widoze, theres 3 I've seen lately PM-5 95-98se, PM-6 me, PM-7 XP.Since 98 is on your agenda install it first then PM-5,I bought for $15 plus shipping (PM-7was $69+). I realize prices are different there, but check around. PM-5 is so easy, and it comes with boot magic which allows you to set default and choose which OS to boot.It allows you to create, merge,redistibute free space. Sounds like I'am trying to sell it, but was really impressed with it.
Have a great day Steve

PS theres many helpful articles here http://www.pcnineoneone.com/howto.html
I really hope this helps


----------



## brianF (Dec 2, 1999)

With the upgrade version it will alllow you to do a clean install to another drive, you don't have to preinstall 98 just to overwrite it


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Ah, just read further into my installation book on 2000. I see what you mean now.

It gives 2 options: One with an OS already installed, and one with a blank disk.

Looks like I'll be doing that instead.

Thanks brian

And stnwerks, thanks for the info. I'll look into that as well for any future ones.

eddie


----------



## dickster (Dec 13, 2001)

Thought you would have to format both drives. That's why I come here. Many better minds than mine!!!


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Okay

Created the 2 partitions. One is 75%, the other 25%.

Now, its was shown as this in Fdisk:

C 1
2

Now, 1 is the 75%, and 2 the 25%. I have to format the 1 partition. How?

And also, as 2000 dosen't need to be formatted, is this still going to be Fat32? 

Thanks

eddie


----------



## dickster (Dec 13, 2001)

http://members.tripod.com/ramblingsoftheoran/tutorials/format-partition.htm

Not sure on the 2000 question. Have had no experience with it.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi Eddie,
ive had very little to do with 2K
i do know it doesnt use DOS in the background.
i think it goes straight from processor assembler
to Operating System, but im not sure.
It does carry a simulated dos in case its needed
for other things, some things need dos to work,
but 2K doesnt need it.
I think that the install of 2K includes a format if
wanted, and just for the drive chosen for the
install, but i dont really know, ive only talked
about it with others, ive never done it.
Yes i do believe 2K is FAT 32 allocation.

The other, the 98, i presume is no problem?


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Thanks

I know that 98 is Fat32, and 2000 can be either Fat16, 32 or NTFS.

When I boot up with a floppy in, I go to Without CDROM support.
Then, I suppose I type

Format c:

Now, the thing is, how do I know its the first or second partition? What I mean is, it is not as C and D drive, but as

C 1
2

So, how do I do 1, or is it by default? If so, and I install 98 on it, how do I go about installing 2000 on 2?

eddie


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Have you tried installing 2k ?
it may ask you what drive.
I'm surprised its C1 and 2
I thought it would be C and D,
with E for the CD unit.


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

I see what you mean about 2000. It does say, in the book, that Setup will detect partions, and I can say which one to partition to. Might try that soon.

However, found this:

http://www.3dspotlight.com/articles/dualboot/dualboot-2.shtml



> OS Installation  Windows 98/Me
> This is the easy part, well the-should-be-easy-part. (In case you missed what I said before  After partitioning, boot up using the Windows 98/Me Startup Disk, enable CD ROM support & insert your Windows 98/Me CD) Access the CD\DVD drive from the DOS prompt, e.g. type E:\ & hit Enter. Next type in setup.exe & hit Enter.
> 
> From here on just perform a standard installation of Windows 98/Me to your C:\ drive (Do not select any other partition as it will most likely can problems later on). You can change the installation folder (Default of \WINDOWS) if needed although I dont recommend it, nor would I bother changing it myself.


but would that be the deafult, say 1?

And this is for 2000, though I have the manual as well:

http://www.3dspotlight.com/articles/dualboot/dualboot-3.shtml

Just really need to know about the formatting.

eddie


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Eddie,
dive in. do something. you can always start again.
try 2K first, go for partition 1, then look at the 
arrangement, i reckon you'll see it as C drive
and Ddrive, Mind you, I havent a clue!

I was debating whether or not to install '2K pro'
but ive had no trouble with 98se.

I dont have much trouble with 95b,
occasional freeze ups thats all ...


----------



## dickster (Dec 13, 2001)

Try formating c drive. It should tell you if that is the partition it's going to format.


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Okay

Gonna do what dickster said. Also, partition 1 will be Win98, as thats the larger space. Need it big, as I have now found out that I can use NTFS on Win2000 partition.

However, I'll format to that later on, if needed. I know how to do that without losing anything.

I'll still be online, but with no monitor. Here goes........

thanks

eddie


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

No monitor?
Best of luck!
come back soon


----------



## dickster (Dec 13, 2001)

But did notice 1 thing. In your earlier post, didn't see either partition set as active. Think 1 has to be set.


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Switched monitiors.

Yep, it didn't say it was active. How do I do that?

Just tried format c: it could
format d: format not supported on drive D
format E, etc Invalid.

Haven't formatted, btw, just seeing what options I had.


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Here's how it works. You set up two partitions. One Primary DOS. And one Extended DOS. The Extended DOS partition is a container. On the Extended DOS Partition, you must create at least one Logical Partition. You can use 100% of the space on the extended and create one big logical or create several. However you choose.

Then the Logicals can be formatted. Go back after and set the Primary Dos to Active. Format the partitions and reboot.

Install Win98 on C. Install win2000 on one of the Logicals. When you install 2000 it will give you the choice of changing the file system. If you want Win98 to be able to see and access this partition, leave it as FAT32. If not, you can change it.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

ive asked Nick to call in on this thread,
he is more familiar with 2000 and
partitions than i am.

I hope he can advise you.


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya

Just gone back in adn set the 75% one to Active, using Option 2 in Fdisk.

However, as I say, when I go to Option 4 in Fdisk, it comes up with:

C 1
2

Not, C, then D. I have rebooted after setting the partition 1 to A, but still the same.

eddie


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Yes. That is how it is. You have two DOS Partitions. The first is the Primay which is set to active. the second, number two, is the extended DOS. It cannot be used. It is a container. GO back and 
divide that Extended into logicals. or just create one logical on it.

Choose #1 from the menu.


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

When you say

It cannot be used. It is a container. GO back and 
divide that Extended into logicals. or just create one logical on it. 

Do I go to option 1, type in 2, and then what? I'm wanting that one as my 2000 partition.

Having to get it all now, then go offline, switch cables, try it, switch back, reboot and reply. Phew!!


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

I have several partitions on my drive. Look at the attachment in this post and the next.
You view the partitions information. It show 2. One Primary and one Extended.
Look at my screen. It asks if I want to view the extended Dos poartition information. I will choose yes. GO to the next post where I will show you what that looks like.


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Here's my Extended Dos Partition information. It lists all the Logicals I have residing in the Extended.


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Here's a link to Murf's (A Moderator at another Forum) excellent directions.

If you look at the fdisk menu you will see that #1 allows you to also create a logical. You need to create a logical partition inside the extended partition.

If I have a dresser with no Drawers, the dresser cannot hold anything. The Drawers are the logical partitions. This is a simplification. But think of it that way.

EDIT: Forgot the link. Having a bad day.

http://personal.picusnet.com/jtmurphy/fdisk.htm


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Okay

So, you have C2 with 86%, and that is the one that is split into 4 other partitions.

Now, I have C1 which is 75%, 


I understand that you have 1 and 2, like me. Did you create those in C2, by using the option 1 in the main menu?

Could I not have just the 2? Trying to explain.....

1 will be Win98, 2 will be 2000. Thats what I'm after.


----------



## Nick Scott (Dec 11, 2001)

Hi Eddie

Ok, where do we start here. I have had a very quick browse of the thread so here goes.

The reason that you are getting C 1 and then just 2 is that 2 won't get a drive letter until it is formatted.

You have fdisk'd, created the partitions, and before doing anything else I would go back into fdisk and make C active as previously advised. The process with a second partition on a single drive is to create an extended partition in the free space, then create a logical disk drive in the extended partition. That logical disk can then be formatted. All of the options to do all of this are in fdisk. This site has a good online simulation of fdisk if you don't want to experiment with a live system
http://www.computerhope.com/sfdisk1.htm

Then format C (if you haven't already) and I would also format 2 as D at the same time as I have always found the W2k format process dog slow. Format both with FAT32 for now.

Install W98 onto C normally.

Run the installation for W2K by booting from the CD. During setup it will give you options for where to install the system files. Choose D and it will start copying files. As you have an upgrade version you may get a box saying "Please browse to the system files of OS you are upgrading from" or words to that effect.

As you want to keep W98, I would swap your W2K CD out of the drive with the 98 CD, then browse to the CD in the dialog box and point it at the 98 CD. Once it has established that its a genuine copy it will ask you to replace the 98 Cd with the W2k Cd again. The installation will then go normally.

If you really want to move across from FAT32 to NTFS later, there is a very simple and reliable way to do it. At a command prompt in W2K type "convert D: /FS:NTFS" (sans quotes) Reboot and the file system will be converted as the system boots.

Once you have the dual-boot system in place be careful not to delete any files in the root of C unless you know what they are, as W2K will put its boot files there. Bog standard system cleanup files run in 98 won't recognise them and may delete files required for W2K to startup.

Hope that this hasn't overwhelmed you with info, but if you need clarification I'll be glad to help.


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Thanks to everyone for this help. I appreciate it.

Now, I understand the Extended bit now. But, just getting this bit in my head.

I have set C1 to be Active. I've done that.

Now, according to that tutorial that Nick gave, for the Extended DOS partition, using Mosaics methodology, I need to create the drawers inside the cabinet.

These drawers, are done by option 3, Create Logical DOS drives in the extended partition.

Is that right?

If so, once in that option, and the tutorial dosen't go on from there, what do I do, or is it easy?

Thanks again

eddie


----------



## Nick Scott (Dec 11, 2001)

Yeah, its pretty much the same as creating the primary partition for C, wher you can choose how much space again etc. Once you have done the C drive hopefully the options here will all seem familiar and self-explanatory.

Once you have created the extended partion and the logical drive within it you have finished in fdisk. You could take option 4 (?) to view the partition info to make sure you are happy with it. Then just hit escape to exit.

I always the reboot (for safety's sake) and then run format.


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Okay

What I'll do, is the last bit in Fdisk now, shut down, and leave it till tomorow.

I'll be back with my progess in a few mins

eddie


----------



## Nick Scott (Dec 11, 2001)

Hope all is Ok Ed? I have to log off now, but will check the thread again first thing tomorrow.

Good luck.


----------



## stnwerks (Aug 13, 2001)

Eddie 
I wasn't keeping up with thread becuase I thought Brian had given you the answer. Heres a tutorial that will explain dual booting 9x and nt 2000with out any extra software http://www.pcnineoneone.com/howto/dualboot1.html
I hope I've helped you Steve


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya

brian gave me an answer, but I got stuck on the Fdisk part, and I think I have it.

It says, in the part where it says C1 and 2:

The extended DOS partition contains Logical DOS drives.

Had a look, and there is my D drive.

Thanks everyone, but I've still the fun stuff yet. Installation.

The Win98 will be done tomorrow, but the Win2000 will be Friday. Its beer night at 8pm tomorow. WAHAY!!!

Let you all know.

eddie


----------



## stnwerks (Aug 13, 2001)

Eddie,
your taking this very well I like your atitude, you'll get it soon
the best of luck to you Steve


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

My life is never easy 

Just started the setup of Win98 in the C bit, and this came up:

Application Error 
SUWIN caused a general protection fault in module setupx.dll @ 0012:1346

Now, this is what I found:

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;EN-US;q188107

But, it says about:

To resolve this issue, enable virtual memory in Windows 3.1 before running Windows 95/98 Setup, or quit Windows to MS-DOS, and then run Setup from MS-DOS. To enable virtual memory in Windows 3.1 before running Windows 95/98 Setup, follow these steps:

I don't have Win3.1, this is a clean install. Now, this is DOS terratory, so once again, not my strong point 

Off out now, but can anyone help on this one? I never get the easy installs. Double  

*edit*

Just found this:

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;EN-US;q232963

I have a RAGE 128, off a friend. Does this help?
Thanks

eddie


----------



## Nick Scott (Dec 11, 2001)

The SoundBlaster Live problem the MS article is talking about is a sound card, whereas the ATi Rage 128 you mention is a graphic card. What sound card do you have?

If you are running setup.exe of Win 98 from the DOS prompt as previously discussed its possible you are getting this error message because your boot floppy is not loading or initialising an extended memory manager (either HIMEM.sys or EMM386) when the DOS session is starting up.

If you haven't got a SB Live sound card please confirm how you are starting the Win 98 installation and post the contents of your autoexec.bat and config.sys from your boot floppy and we'll do our best to see what's wrong with them.


----------



## Paul D (Oct 20, 1999)

I suspect that at this stage what you've done is divided the drive into two partitions, one primary, which is automatically C: and one extended. What you now have to do is create one or more logical drives on the extended partition. It's a separate process within FDisk. Then you have to format each logical drive you've created.

Also, if you're going to dual-boot, install 98 first. Then 2k will automatically create your boot manager.


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya

Paul: I created the D drive inside the Extended partition, using option 3 in Fdisk. I know its there, as when I started to setup, it scanned both C and D, and the actual Windows installation popped up.
Had the boot floppy disk made, and was going to the next step, and it happened.

Nick: Its a Rage 128, not SBLive card. I'm starting the installation, but going to CDROM enabled, and typing, at the prompt:

e:\
setup.exe

and it starts to scan the disk, then installs Windows. I see all the blue screens, words, etc. It just pops in.

I'll get the autoexec.bat and config.sys posted when I get home. As I'm useless in DOS, could you just explain how to get the contents up on the old screen?

Thanks

eddie


----------



## Nick Scott (Dec 11, 2001)

Sorry Eddie maybe I didn't explain it very well. That MS KB article you posted talks about a potential problem with SUWIN if you have a SB Live sound card. When you told us about it you said you have a Rage 128, but the Rage 128 isn't a sound card its a graphic card. What sound card do you have in the PC, so that we can eliminate the possibility of it being a SB Live that is causing the problem?

To post your files, open up the floppy in Windows Explorer. Right click on the two files and choose edit (not open) and you will need to select "Open with" notepad for the config.sys file.

Then just copy and paste into your post so that we can have a look at them.


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya Nick

Sorry about that, got one hell of a hangover. And, what with the stench of chemicals in the air, I'm feeling great. Not 

Its an old soundcard. ISA slot, even. Off the top of my head, its not that SBLive, but I think a Aztech. I can get the full name at home.

I assume you mean off the floppy disk I use to boot up. 

eddie


----------



## Nick Scott (Dec 11, 2001)

OK, if its not the SB Live in your system then that MS KB article is irrelevant.

Yeah it is the boot floppy that I was talking about.

I have to go and do some real work now, but will be back on forum late this afternoon or early evening.


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Did you format and reboot after you partitioned?
Try a different bootdisk.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Boys night out, again, Eddie  

Have you looked thru this one?

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;EN-US;q224836

Call me crazy, but I'd pull the sound card for the installation...you don't need it right now anyways! As a matter of fact, pull any add in cards you have.......


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Mosaic: Yes, I restarted then formatted before running setup.

Acacandy: Its this one:

http://www.fujitsu-siemens.co.uk/rl...oards/soundcards/MMPro16IIIS/MMPro16IIIS.html

Took me a while getting it to slot in.

Nick: Here is the config.sys:

[menu]
menuitem=CD, Start computer with CD-ROM support.
menuitem=NOCD, Start computer without CD-ROM support.
menuitem=HELP, View the Help file.
menudefault=CD,30
menucolor=7,0

[CD]
device=himem.sys /testmemff
device=oakcdrom.sys /D:mscd001 
device=btdosm.sys 
device=flashpt.sys
device=btcdrom.sys /D:mscd001
device=aspi2dos.sys
device=aspi8dos.sys
device=aspi4dos.sys
device=aspi8u2.sys
device=aspicd.sys /D:mscd001

[NOCD]
device=himem.sys /testmemff

[HELP]
device=himem.sys /testmemff

[COMMON]
files=10
buffers=10
dos=high,umb
stacks=9,256
devicehigh=ramdrive.sys /E 2048
lastdrive=z

and this is the AutoExec:

@ECHO OFF
set EXPAND=YES
SET DIRCMD=/O:N
set LglDrv=27 * 26 Z 25 Y 24 X 23 W 22 V 21 U 20 T 19 S 18 R 17 Q 16 P 15
set LglDrv=%LglDrv% O 14 N 13 M 12 L 11 K 10 J 9 I 8 H 7 G 6 F 5 E 4 D 3 C
cls
call setramd.bat %LglDrv%
set temp=c:\
set tmp=c:\
path=%RAMD%:\;a:\;%CDROM%:\
copy command.com %RAMD%:\ > NUL
set comspec=%RAMD%:\command.com
copy extract.exe %RAMD%:\ > NUL
copy readme.txt %RAMD%:\ > NUL

:ERROR
IF EXIST ebd.cab GOTO EXT
echo Please insert Windows 98 Startup Disk 2
echo.
pause
GOTO ERROR

:EXT
%RAMD%:\extract /y /e /l %RAMD%: ebd.cab > NUL
echo The diagnostic tools were successfully loaded to drive %RAMD%.
echo.

IF "%config%"=="NOCD" GOTO QUIT
IF "%config%"=="HELP" GOTO HELP
LH %ramd%:\MSCDEX.EXE /D:mscd001 /L:%CDROM%
echo.
GOTO QUIT

:HELP
cls
call help.bat
echo Your computer will now restart and the startup menu will appear.
echo.
echo.
echo.
echo.
echo.
echo.
echo.
echo.
echo.
echo.
restart.com
GOTO QUIT

:QUIT
echo To get help, type HELP and press ENTER.
echo.
rem clean up environment variables
set CDROM=
set LglDrv=

Thanks

eddie


----------



## Nick Scott (Dec 11, 2001)

These two files aren't from a standard MS Win 98SE installation boot disk, but appear to have been hacked about quite a bit. It looks more like a Win Me boot disk as it is loading a RAMdrive. Some the editing wouldn't make any difference, but some of them could.

In Config.sys edit the common section to look like this

[COMMON]
files=60
buffers=20
dos=high,umb
stacks=9,256
lastdrive=z

In Autoexec.bat delete everything and copy and paste this into it

@ECHO OFF
set EXPAND=YES
SET DIRCMD=/O:N
cls
set temp=c:\
set tmp=c:\
path=a:\

IF "%config%"=="NOCD" GOTO QUIT
LH MSCDEX.EXE /Demcd001 /L

echo.
IF "%config%"=="SETUP_CD" goto AUTOSETUP
GOTO QUIT

:AUTOSETUP
set CDROM=FOO23
FINDCD.EXE
if "%CDROM%"=="FOO23" goto NOCDROM
path=a:\;%CDROM%\
%CDROM%
cd \WIN98
echo.
OEMSETUP.EXE
goto QUIT

:NOCDROM
echo.
echo The Windows 98 Setup files were not found.
echo.

:QUIT

Also check that the file HIMEM.sys is on the boot floppy and then reboot with it, choose the "enable CD ROM support" option, and start setup again as you did before.

If you haven't got HIMEM.sys copy it across from a working Win98 SE installation.


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

I have to disagree. You need the RAM drive. Don't edit it from Common. 
Here's the config.sys from a bootdisk I keep zipped on the HArd drive. I will send the Autoexec.bat as autoexec.txt next post.

I am attaching it. It is named config.txt
Rename it config.sys


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Here's the autoexec.txt Have a look and compare. I didn't look at yours. I only saw the config.sys

I need to add that you have C and D on the Hard Drive
E will be the temporary RAM Drive for the install. The CDROM will become F
F:\setup


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Thanks Mosaic

They both look very similar. I'll try this tomorrow, as I have more time. 

Thanks

eddie


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Having server problems tonight, can't edit 

Nick: The Hymem.sys is on the floppy already.

eddie


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Eddie,
After the format.This is the drill. Reboot with the floppy in the drive. Accept CD Support. When the A:\> appears type

F:\setup and press enter. 
That should get you started.
For some reason Nick advised to you edit out the RAM drive. You need that.

EDIT: I didn't mention. These are files from a WinSE Bootdisk.

EDDIE: I fixed it. Thanks. Right, it is A prompt. I am the worst. Time to change my name to
MosaicT as in Mosaic Typo


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

When I tried that last time, it goes to the A:\ prompt first, not C.

Also, I used the E:\setup.exe I'll try the F:\setup.exe instead.

eddie


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

No joy 

Still the same error. Gonna have a look at that link that Candy gave. Its BIOS and hardware stuff. Not up on that.

eddie


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I just PM'd you as well eddie, what I would try is to copy the cd to your hard drive and run setup from there.....you DID pull the potentially problematic sound card, right??????


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya

Got the PM. Gonna sound dumb, but how can I copy the CD to the hard drive? Do I go to a prompt, and then type a copy command?

However, I have noticed that the CPU fan has not been running. The fan on the power supply does, but the CPU does not ever start.

Could that be a problem? AcaCandy said its not good, so off to DABS I go for a new one.

And, the only card I have in now is the video card.

Thanks

eddie


----------



## Nick Scott (Dec 11, 2001)

Mosaic

Why do you think that he needs a RAMdrive to install Win 98? There is no RAMdrive on the boot floppies that come with the 98 CD fresh from the MS factory. The RAMdrive is useful in situations where you want to run diagnostics in DOS, but here where we are just trying to install 98 fresh onto a clean partition its surplus to requirements and may be causing the problems with extended memory during setup that he seems to be experiencing.

FWIW the autoexec and config.sys edits I posted are identical to a factory created MS installation boot floppy for Win98SE.


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Nick,
Ok you're right. I am wrong. He is not in need of anything from the floppy except to boot. Thanks for pointing it out.


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Okay

So, when I get the fan, and hopefully it'll work, or its a new power supply, I'll copy Nicks into the floppy, and edit that other bit.

As soon as its here, I'll try it.

Thanks

eddie


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya

First off, after installing the fan, I tried Nicks edit on the floppy disk. Said File not Found.

Anyway, I had another disk untouched, so I used that. It works. It may have been the fact that the fan wasn't working that caused the error.

Now, I have installed Win98 on the C partition, but now want 2000 on the D partition.

Earlier, brian said that I could install the OS without installing Win98 on. 

Now, what is the easy approach for that? Do I boot to DOS, and then I'm a bit lost......

Thanks to everyone for getting me this far. Just need to get a little further.

Thanks

eddie


----------



## stnwerks (Aug 13, 2001)

Eddie
here's a way to do it, Steve
This was pasted from PC 911 check out their great how to section
http://www.pcnineoneone.com/howto.html

Setting up W2K for dual-boot step-by-step

Once you have Windows 9x installed and running properly, it is time to install W2K. Boot into Windows 9x and insert the W2K CD. If the setup screen does not appear automatically, go to Start/Run and type X:\setup where X: is the letter of your CD-ROM drive. Click OK to start W2K setup. You now might see a window popping up, asking you if you want to upgrade your current version of Windows. Since you want to set up a dual-boot configuration and preserve your existing Windows 9x installation, it is important that you answer No. Now you'll see the actual setup screen. Click on Install Windows 2000 to begin.

The first screen of the W2K setup wizard will ask you whether you want to upgrade to W2K (no, since you want to set up a dual-boot configuration) or install a new copy of W2K. Choose the second option and click Next.

After accepting the license agreement, you'll see a screen with three buttons. The middle one, called Advanced Options, is the important one. Click it. In the resulting dialog box, be sure to check the box next to I want to choose the installation partition during Setup. This will allow you to put W2K into its own partition a bit later in the text based portion of setup. Click OK, then Next to proceed. W2K setup checks your computer, copies some files, then reboots your machine. If you watch the screen carefully during the reboot process, you might catch a glimpse of the startup menu you'll use in the future to dual-boot.

The next part of the setup looks kinda ugly, but don't worry, it's not a blue screen of death, that's the way it's supposed to look. After hitting Enter to start the actual setup process, you'll be presented with a screen displaying the existing partitions on your hard drive. Here you need to select a partition OTHER than the one where Windows 9x is currently installed as the installation location for W2K. Highlight the appropriate partition and hit Enter.

The next screen will ask you about the file system for your W2K partition. Remember that Windows 9x cannot read NTFS, therefore you should choose to keep it as FAT16 or FAT32 if there is any chance that you might need to access data on this partition from Windows 9x.

After checking your drives, W2K setup will copy more files and then reboot your machine. The most important part of the setup that enables your dual-boot configuration is now behind you. W2K setup will now continue with the last portion of the process which is GUI based. In this portion your hardware will be detected and installed. Simply follow the prompts to complete the installation.

Be patient as this part can take quite a while to complete. The W2K installation can take quite a bit longer than a Windows 9x installation
Dual-boot action

After the installation is finished and you reboot, you'll notice that W2K has already set up the dual-boot menu automatically. Simply choose which OS to boot into with your arrow keys. You can modify the menu after booting W2K by right-clicking on My Computer, selecting Properties, going to the Advanced tab and clicking the Startup and Recovery button. Here you can choose which OS will be booted by default as well as how long to display the boot menu. This information is being stored in a file called boot.ini located in the root directory of your C: drive. This file can be edited with any text editor, but unless you want to change the description of the menu items, or remove a menu option that is not supposed to be there, you should not edit this file as you can ruin your boot menu. So be careful.


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Thanks Steve

I'll let you all know tommorow, as its a day job is that one.

eddie


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

WHY ME??????????????? 

Well, the disk that my mate gave me, along with the vido card, dosen't work, so I'll get those drivers online, and stick them on my other system.

Now, installing 2000. Got that blue screen, then rebooted and started installing 2000.

It said that it was checking the hardware, eg keyboard, and it flickered, and the screen was black, except for this:

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

All the way across it. Does this mean its not compatable? I hope not, but if it does, I'll install Linux on there instead.

Thanks

eddie


----------



## Paul D (Oct 20, 1999)

stnwerks - when you pinch large chunks from another site, it's normal good manners to acknowledge the source.

http://www.pcnineoneone.com/howto/dualboot1.html


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Most of the time I've seen people repeatedly get Suwin > Setupx.dll blue screens it's been a case of dodgy ram.

This is the MS article that covers it:

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=KB;EN-US;q224836

Do you have DocMemory around? or can you swap out sticks?


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya Rollin'

The error dosen't come up anymore, as I've managed to install Win98, but having trouble with 2000.

Whats DocMemory? I'll have to get some more from Crucial, but it was brand new when I started this.

Thanks

eddie


----------

